

How to do search on Google App Engine? - stener

I'm trying to hack around GAE search functionality, because something LIKE %query% is not supported and only whole words are indexed in strings, so again no support for substring queries.<p>I found advice for more relevant search that basically says to derive the substrings myself, put them in a list a query this StringList.<p>Please, do you know other algorithm? Thanks
======
earle
db.search.SearchableModel

class SearchableModel(db.Model):

"""A subclass of db.Model that supports full text search and indexing.
Automatically indexes all string-based properties. To search, use the all()
method to get a SearchableModel.Query, then use its search() method.

"""

